# Konami will mein Geld nicht x(



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich muss hier mal was los werden, etwas was mir schon seit knapp einem Jahr auf den Sender geht!

Es geht grundsätzlich um den 2d Plattformer "Rocket Knight" --> Rocket Knight: Test, Fazit und Wertung (PS3/PSN, Xbox 360/XBL) | 4Players.de (konsolen test)

Das Game ist ein Remake von Rocket Knight Adventure(Sega Mega Drive), die "Älteren" unter euch kennen es vielleicht.
Das Remake gibt es seit Ewigkeiten (ich glaub 1,5 Jahre) auch auf steam für den PC.
Wenn ich es aber kaufen will kommt --> Site Error --> Das Spiel ist in deiner Region nicht verfügbar.
Ich würde jetzt gerne nach Japan fliegen, um den Verantwortlichen die Ohren lang zu ziehen.

Mal ehrlich, warum, wiesoooooooo? Geht es da um Rechte, Support, Lokalisierung???? Das ist ein Jump and Run.......ich KANN ENGLISCH, ich brauchs nicht auf deutsch.....also wiesooooo?

So mir geht es jetzt deutlich besser, es ist raus*puhh*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein paar Leutz mit mir trauern!

Grüße


----------



## Junky90 (2. Februar 2012)

Kenn das Spiel zwar nich.
Aber ich kenne dieses Gefühl


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

Falls du das Spiel für £11.99 kaufen willst, schick' mir eine PN! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2012)

@fac3l3ss

bist du gerade im uk?

Ne mal ehrlich, mir ist ja klar das ich diese Sperre mit hss(du weißt schon^^) umgehen könnte, aber muss das denn sein? Es wäre doch für die Entwickler, Publisher ein Leichtes dieses Region Lock aufzuheben, bzw. aufheben zu lassen. 
Was mir aber auf den Nägeln brennt, warum tun sie es nicht? Ein Spiel rein online über steam anzubieten ist doch die kostengünstigste und bequemste Lösung überhaupt.

--> Und um Jugendschutz kann es doch in dem Falle nicht gehen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> (...)


 Wie gesagt, wenn du nicht willst, dann nicht.
Was ist "HSS"?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Februar 2012)

Hot SPOT SHIELd ein programm das dir eine VPN verbindung zu einen US server einstellt.
Steam AGB nicht erlaubt


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Hot SPOT SHIELd ein programm das dir eine VPN verbindung zu einen US server einstellt.
> Steam AGB nicht erlaubt


 Wurde mir schon mit besserer Rechtschreibung per PN mitgeteilt, trotzdem danke! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Februar 2012)

aber Sinn macht es  oder!


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> aber Sinn macht es  oder!


 Was macht Sinn?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

Hot Spot Shield hat den Zweck das man an (Amrekanischen) Hotspots sicher surfen kann, deswegen auch der Name.
Steam wäre etwas blöd etwas gegen die Sicherheit seine Kunden zu tun.


----------

